# upgeaded my phone but im on the old market?



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

How do I upgrade my market?


----------



## TopazAaron (Jun 29, 2011)

Go to settings >applications>manage applications> market. Clear cache and data and that may work if not go to google and type in android market 3.1.3 and download and install.

Hope that helps.


----------



## greenleaved (Sep 12, 2011)

mine took a little while to get the new market, but it did it on its own.

i had the old market when I first booted up.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Should update itself any time now.


----------



## loonie01 (Aug 13, 2011)

restart phone


----------



## chefb (Sep 4, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> Should update itself any time now.


It sure did!


----------



## terryrook (Jun 10, 2011)

"greenleaved said:


> mine took a little while to get the new market, but it did it on its own.
> 
> i had the old market when I first booted up.


Me too. Man I miss the old market.


----------



## Terri M (Jul 6, 2011)

terryrook said:


> Me too. Man I miss the old market.


I didn't like the new market either, and this is what I did:

You can go to Settings > Applications > Manage Applications > All tab > Find the Market app and click on Uninstall updates. Then to keep the Market from re-updating itself, go into Titanium Backup and freeze Market Updater 1.0

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk

Remember to hit the "Thanks" button when someone helps you!


----------



## mataco (Sep 22, 2011)

Terri M said:


> I didn't like the new market either, and this is what I did:
> 
> You can go to Settings > Applications > Manage Applications > All tab > Find the Market app and click on Uninstall updates. Then to keep the Market from re-updating itself, go into Titanium Backup and freeze Market Updater 1.0
> 
> ...


I was having problems with the market saying a bunch of apps were not compatible with my device after I flashed a deodexed rom from kejar, getting rid of the updates fixed that for meh, thanks


----------

